# Mahindra 2540 Wont go into foward or reverse



## rc70070 (6 mo ago)

I have a 2015 or 16 Mahindra 2540 shuttle. Currently I cannot shift the lever into foward or reverse. The lever wont move. It seems to just be stuck. With that Said if you engage the clutch I can roll it back with the bucket like it was and is in neutral. Any suggestions on what the exact problem may be or how I should go about fixing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a couple of U-Tube videos showing you how to fix the problem. Pretty simple fix.


----------



## rc70070 (6 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Here's a couple of U-Tube videos showing you how to fix the problem. Pretty simple fix.


So that’s not the issue. I have no issue changing gears. The lever on the steering column to go from F to N to Reverse is the issue


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not familiar with your tractor but i'm guessing this is a mechanical shuttle shift.
Have you been able to chase your linkage down for interlocks and such.
Do you have to lift and push forward or pull for reverse while your clutch is depressed.
Or are you able to just push or pull without lifting the shuttle lever.
I would not be surprised to see an interlock on the rod that runs down from the shifter
so it only moves with the clutch depressed or when the handle is lifted. This could be located under your dash cover.
Otherwise down on the shuttle portion of your transmission you should be able to follow the linkage and see were it's binding.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The shuttle lever operates a cable, which in turn rotates a shaft on the left side of the front transmission case. You might look for that, and verify that the problem isn't just a seized cable. If you disconnect the cable down under the floor plate, you may able to shift the shuttle in and out of gear with a wrench. That will tell you the problem is all external.


----------



## rc70070 (6 mo ago)

I will check that out and see if the lever on the column works when unpinned. Also, To bump and add, could low transmission fluid level cause it to not let me engage it into forward or reverse?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

As Fedup posted it's a cable operated system.
The only way low fluid would have effected it would be to have ran the tractor with very low fluid and seized up pieces in the transmission.
Have you disconnected your cable and tried to physically shift the lever at the transmission case?


----------

